# One Cool Cucumber



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Porky is half Catahoula and half Shepherd and in her old age she tends to seek comfort these days. During her over 14 years she is a faithful companion and a good friend and she also many times served as my navigator sitting tall in her seat and telling all the other drivers just where they need to go. She doesn't ride in the truck any more and since she can no longer climb the steps in and out of the house she seems to be content with something extra to eat like fried chicken or steak off the grill and even some cobbler pie (her favorite) it must be that stick of butter in it. She still does a meet and greet with Tiny Boy our little Midget Dog and she is so fond of him so on occasion gives him a good facial cleanse and sometimes she will even go the extra mile and swab the back end provided she thinks it's necessary because he has been a little neglectul being as busy as he is. She sure looks forward to chow time or whenever something she likes is cooking in the kitchen and she will let you know she is waiting without patience. Porky never fails with her specical kind of bark to let us know when the UPS Truck is passing by. Good Girl.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

That a great old dog, i love her, jeff


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Good on her Darrell she looks a fine dog too,my dog also knows when postie is coming and will run to the door to see what goodies (I've got) hes got


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh My, It's a dogs life! I can see that you love that old dog Darrell! Porky you just enjoy life, you have got it coming! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

u must love that dog to giive it all that stuff good on you darrel!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i like Porky to.


----------

